# 350Z Supercharger



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Anyone here have a supercharged 350Z?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think searching would have netted you a much better response than just mine...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

aww why??? 

350z turbocharged>350z supercharged. All that low end torque + supercharger would = new tires every 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Who has a 350Z Turbo Kit??? Greddy's kit is not out, right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

all the hype though and the 350z still isnt what it should be. nissan should have gotten smart and offered with a turbo to BEGIN WITH. i like the car, its shit hot, but im disappointed with the performance aspect of it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

isnt it a V-6? would kinda be hard to turbo, unless you go TT


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can still go single turbo with it. theyve done chevys before with a single setup, im sure an aftermarket entity could figure something out...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

I think Greddy has a TT kit. Check out Turbo Magazine.

http://turbomagazine.com/features/0307tur_350z/


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if thats the one i read about yesterday, its running like 6 lbs of boost and pushing over 330 horses.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh i think it was 6.5 psi of boost...and that many horses, imagine if you turned it up


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no shit... kewl as hell. like i said, i love the car, too bad it wasnt MADE like that...


----------

